# low voltage audio



## lowvoltage8ohm (Jan 19, 2012)

I am doing an audio install and getting lots of interference from the unshielded alarm wiring that is installed in the ceiling. It is not an option to put the wires elsewhere because of the design of the building and the places we need connections. So right now I was going to use belden foil-shielded 22awg 2 conductor 1 drain stranded cable. What i am looking for is some cable that is maybe a thicker gauge and most importantly i need a thicker shielding or maybe a cable that has foil and braiding shielding on it. This noise is driving me crazy and will not do. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

lowvoltage8ohm said:


> I am doing an audio install and getting lots of interference from the unshielded alarm wiring that is installed in the ceiling. It is not an option to put the wires elsewhere because of the design of the building and the places we need connections. So right now I was going to use belden foil-shielded 22awg 2 conductor 1 drain stranded cable. What i am looking for is some cable that is maybe a thicker gauge and most importantly i need a thicker shielding or maybe a cable that has foil and braiding shielding on it. This noise is driving me crazy and will not do. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Belden makes just about any kind of cable you could ever need. Email them and they will send you a catalog, tri shield quad shield twisted non twisted, they make it!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

like he said

http://www.belden.com/docs/upload/NP204.pdf


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Marker Tek is a long time supplier of high quality audio/video cable:

http://www.markertek.com/

Have Cable is also another good shop:

http://store.haveinc.com/default.aspx


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

The following papers total about 145 pages, but are well worth reading. Everything you need to know about AC power and audio/video systems.

The Bill Whitlock of Jensen Transformers Seminar paper
http://www.jensen-transformers.com/an/generic%20seminar.pdf

The Jim Brown of Audio Systems Group white paper
"Power and Grounding for Audio and Audio/Video Systems"
http://www.audiosystemsgroup.com/SurgeXPowerGround.pdf

"Power White Paper" from Middle Atlantic.com
http://www.middleatlantic.com/power.htm

or a different version of the same paper

"The TRUTH" from ExactPower of Middle Atlantic Products
http://www.exactpower.com/elite/wpapers.aspx


----------

